# I drew some heroes.



## tshu (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## spokenrope (Jun 8, 2007)

Is this like the TV show heroes?  I really gotta start watching that one sooner or later.


----------



## shadowboy (Jun 8, 2007)

Love teh third.
And draw one of Hiro or Matt.
Hiro and Matt >>>> All.


----------



## beethy (Jun 8, 2007)

Heroes rocks man :]
I love that drawing of Sylar..

Speaking of which, I took a photo of a Sylar look a like. haha. 
see it here: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/51233803/


----------



## Dirtie (Jun 8, 2007)

Sylar is about the coolest bad guy ever


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 8, 2007)

tshu you are awesome V_V


----------



## Shelleeson (Jun 8, 2007)

wow those are really good.


----------



## Jax (Jun 8, 2007)

Sylar is just PERFECT!!

Draw Hiro next, please!


----------



## rest0re (Jun 8, 2007)

nice ones


----------

